# Sources: Lee to sign 1-yr deal with Knicks



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> The New York Knicks expect to sign restricted free agent David Lee to a one-year contract at some point after Labor Day, officials familiar with the talks said Friday.
> 
> 
> Knicks president Donnie Walsh said he doesn't think a Lee sign-and-trade is possible. Even though the Knicks like Lee, Walsh said he is not interested in signing the forward to a long-term contract at this point; he wants to maintain as much payroll flexibility for next summer, when LeBron James, Chris Bosh and other prominent players will be free agents.
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Smart move. When some teams miss out of the sweepstakes next year, FA's like Lee will get overpaid with all the extra money around.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

David Lee seriously overestimated his worth. He thought because he was a fan favorite that, that meant something. Putting up decent numbers on a bad team your entire career doesn't get you big deals, especially when you're 26 years old and you maxed out on your talent.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks made good use of the economic downturn... but still didn't get a decent PG.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah, smart move by the Knicks.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I wanted him on the Nets, but good signing by the Knicks.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd like to have him at a reasonable price...which is about half what he and his agent think that he's worth.This sort of deal is reasonable.Lee seems to believe he's entitled to some sort of near Max deal just because he plays in a system with a ton of balls to rebound.


----------

